# searching for garage with fixed bed



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi y'aul, our present motorome has the u-shaped rear lounge and we're looking to change for garage to store bikes and a fixed bed over the garage that doesn't leave 'tramlines' on ya skin in the morning !!!! (to be fair we must have had over 2000 nights sleep on the cushions)
The Autotrail Cheyenne 696G appeals but asking if anyone can suggest alterative that works for them.
We are cautious of the blown air heating units which rely totally on 12 volts supply in favour of the Truma old fashioned convector fire with fan option.
We're looking at something 2007-08 with a top budget of £40000, good and bad comments equally accepted


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

My Chausson Welcome 75 has a fixed bed above the garage and it can be raised or lowered dependant on what you want to put in the garage. 
It has a Truma blow air heater but with a second battery and solar panel I have never had a problem for 3 days or so even in darkest winter. it does not have a full oven so may not suite all UK users taste.

http://www.brownhills.co.uk/motorho...Welcome-75--2287--used-motorhome.aspx?photo=5

http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/newmotorhomedetails.php?ID=226

Apologise to the moderators if that is classed as advertising.


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi there, Our Hymer B614 has a fixed bed with a garage below. We currently have space for 4 bikes fixed on a Fiamma rack plus space for loads of other gear. The bed is two slightly larger than single mattresses which make an approx Queen Size.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Look to the left - but it does have Truma blown air.

Bed is standard double.

The 722 has fore-aft beds, singles that make into a huuuuuge double with a massive garage beneath.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Looking at your intro "searching for garage with fixed bed" I thought you had been thrown out by your wife.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

We have a 2008 Adria Coral 690 SP which has an island bed, we also carry folding bikes in the garage. It does have a Truma gas/electric blown air heating and like Rayc says, with two batteries and a solar panel we have no problems for a few days.

http://www.motorhomechooser.co.uk/featured-adria690sp-b.php?image=3

Paul


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Our N&B Flair appears to meet alot of your needs.

Huge garage and fixed queen sized bed.

Very good heating system and you should get a good one for your budget.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

You do not say whether you want a low profile or are happy with Luton front.
Luton front: Old model Swift Sundance 630G
Low profile: Current model Swift Sundance 630G
Gerry


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

We have one like this (although ours is a little younger and on a 316 chassis rather than 416). This one is older than your ideal age, but very well built and well-specced. It has blown air heating but we have not found that a problem with two decent batteries. This one on the 416 chassis has massive payload - about 1.5 tonnes depending on the weight of fixed extras.

http://www.edgehillmotorhomes.co.uk/page/hymer_b630_starline

Philip


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

for 40k you can have my Burstner 695g with all the bells and whistles  :lol: 3900kg chassy so 800kg payload and 3.0ltr engine with 140 bhp and still get 28mpg at full weight.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Burstner-Delp...mpers_Caravans_Motorhomes&hash=item35ad503e6e

and no fiat judder to worry about either , sat tv , gas low refillable , proper pocket sprung mattres , 2 huge gel batteries and invertor etc etc.

and tested down to -16c with no frozen water and a toasty 70c inside :lol: :lol: try that in you Autotrail.


----------



## nmally (Oct 19, 2010)

Can recommend the Carthago Chic I47 - which strangely enough was in the A Class classifieds until it disappeared in to the ether a week ago :wink: (mods can you help?)

Huge garage (heated) that will take 4 bikes plus+ With a fully winterised body with Alde 3000 wet heating system and convector radiators.

4 berth with 1950x1600 drop down and 2100x1470 fixed rear bed - both memoryfoam mattresses - extremely comfortable

You can have a look at

http://s4.photobucket.com/albums/y128/px200/Vickie photos/










Good Luck

NMally


----------



## rocky58 (May 11, 2005)

look to your left ours has a fixed bed and truma blow air gas/electric and blown air under bed slats.Just like sleeping at home.It also as oven but lounge area cut down due to fixed bed & garage just under 6m long.
Ok for the 2 of us with a small dog.Can put plenty of gear in garage do not have any bikes


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Our Burstner Solano has a fixed bed and large garage, the bed is really comfy. I am nearly 6ft and it's plenty big enought, bigger than a standard double. I also have a back problem but I've not had any problem at all sleeping on it. Had trouble getting out of it in the morning because it's so snug though! I can go up there, shut the curtain, read my book whilst the other half is down there watching the telly, works for us.


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

We've had our Kentucky Camp Esto 5 (our 2nd van) for 18 months and are totally pleased with it. Full fridge & freezer. Full oven. Webasto heating. It's perfect for us and our bikes! Chassis is a Tranny 2.4 RWD. Love it. Love it. Love it!!!!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Have you looked at the Autotrail Cheiftain, there is a garage model (we own one ) we can fit a small motor bike in if we need to. The fixed bed is quite comfortable, not to steep to climb up to( a couple of steps) and it has a door through to the garage underneath.


----------



## midlifecrisismil (Sep 27, 2009)

Hi there

No suggestions for motorhomes but have you thought that you wont be able to stretch out on the seats in a diner arrangement (anything for a bit of comfort :roll: )

Milly


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi motognome

You have a pm.

Cheers

David


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

midlifecrisismil said:


> Hi there
> 
> No suggestions for motorhomes but have you thought that you wont be able to stretch out on the seats in a diner arrangement (anything for a bit of comfort :roll: )
> 
> Milly


That's a good point Milly. The advantage of the 696G is that most (if not all) of them come with 2 parallel settees, each "two bums" wide. Feet up lounging is possible by putting them on the rotated cab seats (or vice versa). Dinette arrangements - which many/most of the eurovans are - struggle if that's important to you. Tha magazines would doubtless castigate Autotrail for producing a van that can sleep 6 but with seatbelts for only 2, but for a couple wanting space to spread out, it's ideal.

There's some very good suggestions on here (although some people seem to be pushing the definition of 2007-8 somewhat...some of the A-classes cited will need to be considerably older than that to be in budget).

The Swifts mentioned provide a similar layout to the 696G, but I would look around one at the same time as an Autotrail. I looked at a new Sundance at same time that I bought my used Autotrail and there was a marked difference in the quality of some of the fittings...the plastic surround trim on the interior of the low profile of the Sundance was particularly low rent.

It's all down to personal taste though.

Paul


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Burstner 747 large beds front and rear sleeps 7. Garage lots of storage.

Andy


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Again, I wouldn't argue that this is anything but a fine van (especially in 748 guise for those of us who like to lounge) but is it in Motorgnome's target price range?

Only ones I could see on sale at present are at Lazydays - £38k buys you a 2005, £50k buys you a 2007. Doesn't seem to compute with max expenditure £40k, 2007-8 model.

(As an aside, they have a 2008 696G for £39k)

Paul


----------



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

*Thanks to y'aul*

Thanks to all who replied, good to get others opinions, given me some ideas and I've book an appointment with the bank manager !!


----------



## motognome (Aug 6, 2005)

*Thanks to y'aul*

Thanks to all who replied, good to get others opinions, given me some ideas and I've book an appointment with the bank manager !!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, 

This is just what we have, along with huge over head bed and large fridge freezer. 

You can buy one brand new with your budget and have some change for the extra's BBQ point, Awning, Refilable Gas, 2 leisure batteries and of course a SOG. (that should keep the Outdoor bits links busy   ). 

Mandy


----------

